# Where th f is every one



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude it's only 11 and I'm the only one here where my Ninja's at I wanted to chat and yall mofo's are nowhere to be found. Lone Star, Megatron, Reddoggy, Czar, Brook, Beccaboo, What's the deal guys where you at?   I'm lonely up in this peace. where my ninja's at?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oohhh everyone except O.Z. huh? yeah f*** O.Z.! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> oohhh everyone except O.Z. huh? yeah f*** O.Z.! lol


well lets chat vato come on


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

im there yo..where you at


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> well lets chat vato come on


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I didn't know you were on last night...or else I woulda been here lol...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I didn't know you were on last night...or else I woulda been here lol...


I sent you 2 messages


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I was there!! woot woot


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I sent you 2 messages


well now i'm here...so where you at...lol :woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lies I'm in chat where you at? lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> oohhh everyone except O.Z. huh? yeah f*** O.Z.! lol


OR china noooooooooooooooooo forget china lets just butt her out the circle of ninjas! WHERE IS MY LOVE!?! Bad kg.. bad!

 hehe


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

EVERYONE COME TO CHAT!!


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

No ones in there


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry I was in bed early!!! When it's 11 there it's 1 am here!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol yeah it was pretty late lol im central time too... finally crashed at like 530 hahaha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

whos down?!?!?!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

me n red momma where in there til i think 530 our time


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My night time ninja's where you at? Come on guys its not that late.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beccaboo I see you! Wake up!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I was in chat last night for a while with Tasha (Hot sauce) reddoggy came in and beccaboo but i went to bed at like 2 am..so i must have just missed ya..I"m 3 hours ahead of ya


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

china.... chat???


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> I was in chat last night for a while with Tasha (Hot sauce) reddoggy came in and beccaboo but i went to bed at like 2 am..so i must have just missed ya..I"m 3 hours ahead of ya


dang it looks like I missed you all again


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

i'm there...gonna be there for a couple hours drinkin some cold ones...come keep me some company...gotta couple people in there already...come join!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

dude I don't even know how to get in the mutha


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

click the link crazy
on the op


----------

